# phpBB3 installation issue (not recognizing MySQL)



## the_mad_hatta (Oct 9, 2006)

I have phpBB3 on my webserver that I am trying to get setup. I've installed all the necessary software for the site that I am creating at this point in time, but before I complete it, I want to make sure that phpBB3 is working sufficiently,

My current issue is that during the installation through the install.php page in the folder, it does not recognize that MySQL is installed and running, when it actually it. This is what it actually says:

Required - You must have support for at least one compatible database within PHP. If no database modules are shown as available you should contact your hosting provider or review the relevant PHP installation documentation for advice.



> Firebird:
> Unavailable
> 
> MySQL with MySQLi Extension:
> ...


Could someone point out what I could do to fix this issue so I can get the forum that I'm setting up installed?


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

create a file called phpinfo.php in notepad

put this in it:

```
<?php

phpinfo();

?>
```
and upload it to your server, visit the page and it will display info about your server, scroll down to the mySQL section and see what it says there.

Are you 100% your host supports mySQL and your account has it?


----------

